# pets and house rentals



## wiggles (Jun 26, 2013)

we are moving from another country to malaysia for six months with our dogs before returning to australia. Anyone know of good real estate to help with finding a house that will accept dogs. What areas are OK for dogs. Any information greatly appreciated.


----------



## Annwalt (Jun 27, 2013)

There are dogs in most areas where you will find a higher population of expats.....Bungsar, Mont Kiara, Cheras, Desa Park City, Damansara Utama, Tropicana, Setia Eco Park etc. It all depends on your home owners. They do not actually mention in property ads whether they take dogs so it is best to contact and ask first before viewing places so time wasting is not involved.
We have 2 furry girls and had no problems finding a house. Search online for rental properties to give yourselves some idea of what is available. Then you could use the contact person in the ads to help you out. This is what we did. 
Good luck


----------



## johnchacko (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Iam a new member to the forum . Iam a Telecom Project Manager having 10years of experiance in telecom Feild. Can anybody suggest does Canada or Australia is better for Migration. Since iam little bit confused considering Cost of living and Job oppertunity. Your advice is highly appreciatable.

Regards
John


----------



## Barond (Sep 3, 2013)

wiggles said:


> we are moving from another country to malaysia for six months with our dogs before returning to australia. Anyone know of good real estate to help with finding a house that will accept dogs. What areas are OK for dogs. Any information greatly appreciated.


Hey Wiggles,
In same boat at the moment. Husband and I were going to go to Malaysia and then back to Australia with our 7 rescue dogs. It was going to be Malaysia or France. It would be cheaper for us to go to Malaysia as we are in Thailand, but we are not sure whether we want to live in another country where dogs are not really treated well. Did you find a rental? We are still waiting for Australia to reduce the quarantine time down to 10 days.


----------



## jazeen212 (Sep 14, 2013)

how we can get traditional stuff in KL ?


----------

